# Parking for Portsmouth Ferry



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

Booked on a ferry to Santander later this month. 

Can we arrive arrive the night before and stay at the terminal ready for the ferry in the morning.

Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere. Have looked but not found.

Doug


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

Apparently you can. Grizzly did recently and was there from 8pm the night before. If you look on campsite's on here there is a place at Port Solent where you can park before you go to the Ferry Port.

We'll be there 27th/28th Jan.

Jan


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Dougaitken said:


> Hi
> 
> Booked on a ferry to Santander later this month.
> 
> ...


Yes we did it last year .You are allowed to stay on the terminal from 10pm I believe.Try to stay away from the edge of the terminal as the main road runs right next to it and it is very noisy.There is a security guard on all night who will point you in the right direction when you arrive.
Bri


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

As suggested stay at Port Solent. Follow the signs for port solent from the M27 and follow the road around the site but carry on past the cinema and David Lloyd gym until you come to the turning circle outside the Defence Diving School at Horsea Island.

This is a nice quite spot with a great view of Portchester castle. Have a look on google earth using the post code PO6 4TT

Enjoy

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Google, Whale Island Way, (Island View Terrace) Portsmouth.

There is a free fisherman's car park on the LHS *before* crossing to the island, it is only five minutes from the Ferry Port.

Make sure you *DO NOT CROSS *to the island, you will be confronted by armed military personnel.

On the left before entering the car park there is a cafe that opens 0630hrs where you can obtain a Full English for about £3.

Drew


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry but I thought the ferry had a reserved place in the water?

C.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Places parking on Portsdown hill. Mick's 
Mega burger van in attendance and good food in Churchillian pub.

Excellent views over Portsea Island to Isle of Wight.

Added bonus- if you oversleep, you'll have a superb vantage point tosee your ferry sail without you!


----------

